# Cheap Apple Headphones?



## joshbrown (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't want to spend the $40 or whatever for the apple ear buds. Mine broke, anyone know where I can get them for cheap? Ebay isn't much cheaper when considering shipping to Canada.


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

You can have mine for $20. They're still sealed even. I don't even like them.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

if your iPod is still under warranty, send Apple an e-mail complaining that they broke and that it was your second pair breaking...they probably will send you a new pair free


----------



## joshbrown (Mar 17, 2005)

trump said:


> if your iPod is still under warranty, send Apple an e-mail complaining that they broke and that it was your second pair breaking...they probably will send you a new pair free


any clue what email address i would send this to?


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

You may find this to be a good route to take

http://depot.info.apple.com/ipod/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I've had my iPod Shuffle for about four hours now - and I'm already hating the headphones. Guess I'm not shaped like most people?

So - recommendations for good non-Apple headphones? I see MacAlly has bluetooth headphones, but I'm not sure if the bluetooth adapter is Shuffle-compatible (plus, the module is, like, about the size of the iPod - it would make a huge "T" if attached!).

M.


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

I use the sony SL 71 and love them. Sure E2 are now about $100 and are said to be amazing.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

The earbud headphones that ship with the iPod are not bad. But the aftermarket ones with different sized rubber fittings are horrible. Really poor low end response. Easily the worst sounding headphones of the 6 pair that I own. They probably cost more than the other 5 combined as well.

If you were thinking about getting them, think again!

The $10-$20 Panasonic earbuds at Best Buy are sooo much better.

You can get a pair of Panasonics with a really small on-cord volume control for about $12 at Best Buy. They are easily as good as the the better apple headphones.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I like the panasonic headphones too. Bought a pair for about $20 at RadioShack with over the ear clips and a 10-25000 Hz frequency response (can't remember what the impedence was...16 ohms I think). I think they're much better than the Apple earbuds. Many will tell you that most people can't hear frequencies outside of the 20-20000 Hz range, and while that may be true, I think the wider range makes a difference.

MacS


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Just use the depot address to request replacements. That's what I did and I got them the next day. Amazing service. No complaining necessary.


----------

